# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Τροφοδοτικο ρευματος 0-40 volt  0-5 A απο σχολες ΔΕΛΤΑ δωδεκανησου

## savvaske35

Χαιρεται, Εχω 1 τροφοδιτικο απο το 1993 μαλλον, το οποιο το εκανε 1 φιλος μου τοτε εκει.
Το δουλευα για καμια ψιλοδουλεια, μου αρεσε παρα πολυ.
Απλα εκανα τη μακακια και το εβαλα να φορτισει μπαταρια ταξι 100A 12v, και το ειχα δει οτι ζεσταινεται, την επομενη μερα ηταν σβηστο.

απο τοτε ανοιξα το καπακι και ειδα οτι καποια καλωδια ηταν ξεκολλημενα. 
προσπαθησα να καταλαβω που παει, το ξανακολλησα, κ απο τοτε αναβει κ στελνει 
σταθερα 40 volt.

ξερω σας ζαλησα, αλλα κριμα να το πεταξω, με βοηθησε σε πολλα χαζα.


κλειστο



ανοικτο (ασχετα που εχεις τα ποτενσιομετρα)



το καλωδιο που μαλλον ειχε ξεκολλησει το μαυρο, και το κολλα στο ασπρο μακροστενο κουτακι



πλακετα redfox RF900











και παλι συγνωμη στους 56K μοντεμαδες......

----------


## tasosmos

Το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι καηκε καποιο(α) τρανζιστορ εξοδου.

Απο την περιγραφη σου φανταζομαι οτι δεν εισαι ηλεκτρονικος οποτε θα σου προτεινα να το δωσεις σε καποιον γνωστο σου ηλεκτρονικο αν εχεις να ριξει μια ματια γιατι πρωτον ειναι πολυ πιθανο να εχει καει και κατι αλλο και δευτερον ισως εχεις κανει κι εσυ καποιο σφαλμα στην συνδεση ενω μαλλον θα εχει και καποιο κατασκευαστικο λαθος που οδηγησε στο να καει.

----------


## moutoulos

> Το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι καηκε καποιο(α) τρανζιστορ εξοδου.


 Σωστό. 

Σάββα το "λάθος" που έκανες δεν είναι οτι φόρτισες μπαταρία 100Α, αλλά οτι το άφησες να την 
φορτίζει σε Full Load, δηλαδή τέρμα 5Α. Αν το είχες ρυθμίσει σε 2 ή 3Α max, δεν θα πάθαινε τίποτα. 
Απλά "έβρασαν"τα "εξόδου", και κάποιο απο αυτά, (ή και τα δυο) κάηκε.

Τώρα σου δείχνει 40V, λογικό, γιατί η τάση που πάει στο συλλέκτη του τρανζίστορ, περνάει όπως 
είναι,(αφού είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο), και στον εκπομπό του τρανζίστορ (που είναι και η έξοδος).

Και καλά σόυ είπε ο Τάσος, πήγαινέ το σε κάποιον που γνωρίζει περισσότερα, απλά να σου αλλάξει 
τα δυο "τελικά" τρανζίστορ.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

Ειναι αυτα που βρισκονται πισω απο το τροφοδοτικο πανω στην ψυχτρα και κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ειναι 2n3055 η mj4502
απλως χρειαζεται ενα κολλητηρι τιποτε αλλο και ενα κατσαβιδι για να τα ξεβιδωσεις

----------


## elsint

Καλησπέρα,σύμφωνα με τα στοιχέια των τραντζίστορ(mj3000)καθώς και την ύπαρξη curent limit από που συνεπάγεται οτι σε full load τα νταρλινκτον έχουν πρόβλημα.Έχετε δίκαιο ότι έχουν αλλά γιατί;Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## moutoulos

> Καλησπέρα,σύμφωνα με τα στοιχέια των τραντζίστορ(mj3000)καθώς και την ύπαρξη curent limit από που συνεπάγεται 
> οτι σε full load τα νταρλινκτον έχουν πρόβλημα.Έχετε δίκαιο ότι έχουν αλλά γιατί;Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


Δεν είπε κανείς οτι τα Darligton, έχουν πρόβλημα. Μιλάμε γενικά για τα τρανζίστορ. Απλά, 
*όταν έχεις τάση συλλέκτη 40VDC, ρεύμα συλλέκτη 2,5Α (στο καθένα, 5Α συνολικά), 
και τάση εκπομπού (14,5VDC στη βάση) περίπου 13,8VDC*, μιας και φόρτιζε μπαταρία 
αυτοκινήτου, η ισχύς που καταναλώνεται πάνω στο τρανζίστορ (dissipation), είναι μεγάλη. 
Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να ζεσταίνεται, και να προσπαθεί να "διώξει την θερμότητά του" 
στην ψύκτρα. Όταν όμως πάνω στη ψύκτρα είναι δυο τρανζίστορ, καταλαβαίνεις οτι αυτή,
κάποια στιγμή (5, 10, 20 λεπτά, 1 ώρα, ανάλογα την ψύκτρα) θα "βράσει", και μαζί με αυτή, 
και τα τρανζίστορ ...

*Όταν όμως έχεις τάση συλλέκτη 40VDC, ρεύμα συλλέκτη 1Α (στο καθένα, 2Α συνολικά)*, 
*ίδια και πάλι τάση εκπομπού (14,5VDC στη βάση) περίπου 13,8VDC*, η ισχύς που καταναλώνεται 
πάνω στο τρανζίστορ (dissipation), θα είναι τώρα μικρότερη, με αποτέλεσμα να μην ζεσταίνονται 
τόσο. Αυτό εννοούσα όταν έλεγα αυτό:



> Αν το είχες ρυθμίσει σε 2 ή 3Α max, δεν θα πάθαινε τίποτα.


Άσχετο, απλά για να καταλάβεις/παράδειγμα: *
Αν είχες τάση συλλέκτη 40VDC, ρεύμα συλλέκτη 5Α (στο καθένα, 10Α συνολικά), και τάση 
εκπομπού περίπου 30-35VDC*, η ισχύς που καταναλώνεται τώρα, είναι ελάχιστη, και παρόλο που 
μιλάμε για 10Α, η ψύκτρα, θα ζεσταίνονταν ελάχιστα ...  :Wink:

----------


## elsint

Έγινες κατανοητός και ήσουν απόλυτα κατατοπιστικός,σευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## savvaske35

αν και ειμαι σχετικα "βοσκος"  οντως τα τρανζίστορ στην ψυκτρα ειναι mj3000 και τα ξεκολλησα, θα παω αυριο σε 1 καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων ειδων και θα τα παρω. 
Μολις εχω νεα θα σας ενημερωσω.

----------


## savvaske35

πηγα κ βρηκα τα αντιστοιχα τρανζιστορ,

   MS
BDV67C
 9351

 συμφωνα με ενα καταλογο εξαρτηματων, σε 1 καλη κυρια απεναντι απο τον "ευκλειδη" που πουλαει ηλεκτρονικα.

οριστε 



και το εβαλα να δουλεψει, αλλα παλι κολλημενο στα 30-40 βολτ στο πολυμετρο.

Η πλακετα οπως φαινεται κ στις παραπανω φωτο εχει απο την αριστερη πλευρα 2 pin , ειναι το  (+) (-) OUT της πλακετας. 

απο την δεξια εχει επισης 2 pin , ειναι το  (+) (-) ΙΝ της πλακετας,  που πανε στο μετασχηματιστη.

Μηπως τα καλωδια που δειχνω παρακατω συνδεονται αλλου? γιατι τα κολλησα εγω τοτε που επαθε ζημια, κ ανοιξα το καπακι κ τα βρηκα στον αερα.

απλα υπολογισα συμφωνα με το μηκος του καλωδιου που περιπου πανε.

1.   Ειναι 1 μαυρο-λεπτο που ερχεται απο το OUT (-) της πλακετας. Το κρατω στο χερι

     Σημειωση:  το (+) OUT της πλακετας ειναι με χοντρο κοκκινο κ πηγαινει στο (+) της προσοψης για τα καλωδια.

2.  Ειναι 1 χοντρο-κοκκινο , που το κρατω στο χερι παλι στη φωτο , και ερχεται απο το (-) της προσοψης για τα καλωδια.

3.  Ειναι η 1 ακρη του τετραγωνου ασπρου , που εχει το ακρο του γυμνο, που κ αυτο το κραταω στο χερι.

οριστε κ η φωτο



ειναι δυσκολο εως αδυνατον να καταλαβει καποιος απο φωτο, αλλα δεν εχω κανα ηλεκτρονικο στο κιλκις να τον πληρωσω να το κανει.

----------


## firewalker

Βγάζει όντως 40 volts; Μήπως απλά έτσι λέει το όργανο;

----------


## colt3003

Καλησπέρα
το τροφοδοτικό αυτό βασίζεται στο LM 723 ?? 
αν ναι είναι πολύ πιθανό η συνεχόμενη τάση των 40 βολτ που βλέπεις να οφείλεται σε δική του βλάβη. 
εχω το τροφοδοτικο της smart kit 3 - 30 v και βραχυκυκλωνοντάς το απο λάθος μου ειχε κάψει το τρανζίστορ εξόδου (2Ν3055) αλλά και το ολοκληρωμένο πο έκανε τη σταθεροποίηση (LM723) και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να έχω μόνιμα 30 βολτ στην έξοδο.

----------


## moutoulos

Σωστά. 

Σάββα, επειδή βλέπω (αν διακρίνω καλά) πως το LM723, είναι σε βάση, για να διαπιστώσεις αν είναι καμένο ή όχι, 
κάνε το εξής:

Με σβηστή την τάση (*εκτός πρίζας καλύτερα*), αφαίρεσε το LM723. Πρόσεξε όμως τη "φορά" αυτού, έτσι ώστε αν 
δεν φταίει, να το ξαναβάλεις όπως ήταν.

Αν φταίει αυτό, στην έξοδο δεν θα πάρεις 40V, αλλά σχεδόν 0. Αν δεν φταίει αυτό, θα έχεις πάλι 40V στην έξοδο. 
Βέβαια αυτό που λεω *δεν είναι απόλυτο*, παίζουν και άλλοι παράγοντες ρόλο (πχ ποτενσιόμετρο), αλλά κάντο και 
βλέπουμε ...

Εννοείται πως το ποτενσιόμετρο τάσης, όταν το κάνεις αυτό, θα το έχεις/είναι γυρισμένο στο 0V.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

αυτό  το τροφοδοτικό  είναι απο τα πιό αξιόπιστα όργανα  που έβγαζε κάποτε  ο  πετρίδης  στην  παρασκευοπούλου  τη  δεκαετία  του'80

λογικά   έχεις καμένη ζένερ  κοντα  στο  lm723   και ανεβάζει  την  τάση  στα  40ν

----------


## savvaske35

> Σωστά. 
> 
> Σάββα, επειδή βλέπω (αν διακρίνω καλά) πως το LM723, είναι σε βάση, για να διαπιστώσεις αν είναι καμένο ή όχι, 
> κάνε το εξής:
> 
> Με σβηστή την τάση (*εκτός πρίζας καλύτερα*), αφαίρεσε το LM723. Πρόσεξε όμως τη "φορά" αυτού, έτσι ώστε αν 
> δεν φταίει, να το ξαναβάλεις όπως ήταν.
> 
> Αν φταίει αυτό, στην έξοδο δεν θα πάρεις 40V, αλλά σχεδόν 0. Αν δεν φταίει αυτό, θα έχεις πάλι 40V στην έξοδο. 
> ...



Το εκανα, αλλα παλι 40 Volt εβγαλε.

----------


## savvaske35

> αυτό  το τροφοδοτικό  είναι απο τα πιό αξιόπιστα όργανα  που έβγαζε κάποτε  ο  πετρίδης  στην  παρασκευοπούλου  τη  δεκαετία  του'80
> 
> λογικά   έχεις καμένη ζένερ  κοντα  στο  lm723   και ανεβάζει  την  τάση  στα  40ν


το εκανα google το ζενερ, καταλαβα, αλλα αν με εδειχνες που βρισκεται στη πλακετα θα με βοηθουσες.

----------


## moutoulos

Απο το ποτενσιόμετρο της τάσης, μήπως έχει ξεκολλήσει κάποιο καλώδιο ?.

----------


## savvaske35

> Απο το ποτενσιόμετρο της τάσης, μήπως έχει ξεκολλήσει κάποιο καλώδιο ?.


Κοιταξα τα καλωδια απο τα ποτενσιομετρα. Ειναι ολα καλα, και κολλημενα.

----------


## moutoulos

Σάββα με κλειστό το ποτενσιόμετρο τάσης ("γυρισμένο" προς 0V), μετράς:


Μαύρος ακροδέκτης πολυμέτρου στο *-*, και κόκκινος ακροδέκτης στο ποδαράκι 11 και 12 του LM723. Πόση τάση?Μαύρος ακροδέκτης πολυμέτρου στο *-*, και κόκκινος ακροδέκτης στο ποδαράκι 10 του LM723. Πόση τάση?

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση (τα 11, και 12 συνήθως είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα απο το σχέδιο), θα πρέπει να έχεις περίπου 
35-40+VDC (δεν ξέρω αν έχει zener ή οχι). Αν δεν έχουν την ίδια τάση, πέσμα μας ποιό έχει τί ...

Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση, το ποδαράκι 10 του LM723 οδηγεί τις "βάσεις" των τρανζίστορ, γιατί στη δικιά σου 
περίπτωση είπες πως έχει τα MJ3000 και εφόσον αυτά είναι Darlington, οδηγούνται απευθείας απο το ποδαράκι 10.

Επομένως ..., δοκίμασε να μετρήσεις εκεί πόσο έχει (ποδ 10), και αν περιστρέφοντας το ποτενσιόμετρο τάσης 
αλλάζει κάτι ...

----------


## savvaske35

μετρησα το 10 4,5-4,8 βολτ, ασχετως ποτενσιομετρου

μετρησα το 11 5,5 βολτ σχεδον σταθερα (μου φαινεται οτι οσο παιρνουσε ο χρονος ανεβαινε)

επισης και το12 5,5 βολτ σχεδον σταθερα.

----------


## moutoulos

Αυτό που βλέπω εγώ, είναι οτι το LM723, δεν παίρνει την σωστή τάση. Στο/α ποδαράκι/α 11, και 12 θα έπρεπε να έχει (_εφόσον δεν βλέπω 
ρελέ μεταγωγής τυλίγματος μετασχηματιστή, ανάλογα της τάσης εξόδου ..._), πάντα πάνω απο 35VDC. Εσένα έχει 5VDC   :Huh: . 

Μόλις τώρα παρατηρώ μια φωτό σου καλύτερα, και βλέπω οτι *τελικά* έχει "οδηγό" τρανζίστορ για τα MJ3000 (αυτό στην υποτυπώδη ψύκτρα) . 
Επίσης έχει και ένα άλλο μικρό τρανζίστορ. Και τα δυο τα έχω κυκλώσει με κίτρινο ...



Σε αυτό που είναι στην ψύκτρα, μέτρησε με το μαύρο (πολύμετρο) στο *-*, και το κόκκινο διαδοχικά στα σημεία *B* (βάση), *C* (Συλλέκτης), *E* (Εκπομπός) 
και πέσμα μας ...

----------


## savvaske35

μολις τα μετρησα.

Και τα 3 εχουν 41,5 βολτ.

----------


## moutoulos

Βραχυκυκλωμένο ..., πρέπει να το αλλάξεις. Θεωρητικός βρήκαμε το ένα μέρος, της βλάβης.

Όταν το βγάλεις απο την πλακέτα, επιβεβαίωσε την μέτρησή σου, βάζοντας το πολύμετρο στο 
Buzzer ή ohmmeter, και μέτρησε τα ποδαράκια μεταξύ του. Λογικά θα είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο.

----------


## savvaske35

ειναι οντως βραχυκυκλωμενο.

το εβγαλα. 

γραφει πανω 

  PH
BD244C
m8833

αυριο να παω να παρω ενα? εννοω οτι ισως να μην εχει το ιδιο αλλα αλλο αντιστοιχο συμφωνα με βιβλιο. Να το παρω?

----------


## gcreator

> ειναι οντως βραχυκυκλωμενο.
> 
> το εβγαλα. 
> 
> γραφει πανω 
> 
>   PH
> BD244C
> m8833
> ...


Το τρανσίστορ είναι το* BD244C*....
Σε περίπτωση που δεν το βρεις σε κατάστημα,

*Υπάρχει εδώ:* http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index...=BD244&x=0&y=0

*και εδώ:* http://www.markidis.gr/product_info....ducts_id=26649

----------


## stam1982

καλησπέρα για να μην ανοίγω καινούριο θέμα,έχω κατασκευάσει το τροφοδοτικό του groov με το lm723,βγάζει τάση από 0 - 6.5 βολτ.
οι τάσεις στο bd 135 είναι στη  βάση 1.4, στο συλλέκτη 43.6 και στον εκπομπό 7.1 (με ανοικτό το ποτενσιομετρο) - 1 με κλειστό το ποτενσιόμετρο.
στα ποδαράκια 11,12 43.5 στο 10 7.1
Στο ποδαράκι 6 6.9

συμπλήρωση στο 2ν3055 τάση στη βάση 6.6 και στον εκπομπό 6.6

----------

